# كتاب : المرشد العربي للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد للأستاذ lll athenagoras lll



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتاب : المرشد العربي للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد للأستاذ lll athenagoras lll


*​


----------



## ابن الكلمة (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااائع .... ربنا يبارككم *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع للأستاذ المبارك  athenagoras*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود مشكور مولكا ..لكن اسمح لي بسؤالين بخصوص عملية النقد النصي ككل :*
*1- كم مسيحيا عربيا لا يتكلم الا العربية و كم مقبل علي المسيحية ممن لا يتكلمون الا العربية في اعتقادك يمكن ان يستفيدوا ايمانيا من عملية دراسة النقد النصي و لا يتسرب الشك الي نفوسهم ؟؟؟؟*
*2- الا ترى ان عملية دراسة النقد النصي و الاجتهاد في استنباط نص معاصر او تم استنباطه قديما من عدة قراءات مختلفه او من نصوص منتخبة من واقع القراءات يخدم بطريق او باخر شبهة الطاعنين في الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف و يعزز افتراءاتهم علينا باننا نحرف كتابنا بايدينا ؟؟؟؟*
*عن نفسي ..انا علي استعداد لمناظرة اي مسلم بالنسخة العربية من الكتاب المقدس - النسخة المترجمة الي لغته التي يفهمها هو و قواعدها تسري عليه - التي يختارها هو و دون الاعتماد علي اي شئ اخر و لا علي اي دراسة لاي مستشرق او باحث او حتي اب كاهن من اباء طائفتي ..و ذلك لسبب بسيط جدا جدا ...فالكتاب المقدس ينقل لنا " فكر " و هو واحد و ثابت و متكامل مهما اختلفت القراءة او الترجمة او النسخة ..و لا ينقل لنا حروفا و كلمات او فكر غير مترابط او متكامل يسهل الطعن فيه  ...و بفكر الكتاب المقدس وحده اناظر و ليس فقط بالحروف والكلمات و القراءات و التفاسير ..و المسيحي الذي يحتاج لتفسيرمفسر ليفهم الكتاب المقدس هو شخص لا يقراء الكتاب بالروح بل فقط باللسان و العين *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*1. لا اعرف وهذا مستحيل ان يعرفه احد !
2. لا ، بل العكس هو الصحيح ..
3. الموضوع اخي الحبيب ليس عن النقد النصي بل عن " كتاب " في النقد النصي ..
*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*فالكتاب المقدس ينقل لنا " فكر الله " و هو :*
* واحد..*
* و ثابت..*
* و متكامل و مترابط ..*
*و لا يتغير ككل مهما اختلفت القراءة او الترجمة او النسخة ..*

*و لا ينقل لنا  :*
*حروفا متفرقة..سواء سهلة او صعبة الفهم ..*
*اومجرد كلمات متفرقة يفهمها البعض ولا يفهمها البعض الاخر..*
* او فكر غير مترابط نحتاج معه لدارسين و مفسرين ليجعلوه مترابطا في اذهاننا او يخترعوا له وصلات فيبدو مترابطا..*
* او فكر غير متكامل يسهل الطعن فيه اعتمادا علي الاختلافات اللفظية بين قراءة و اخرى...*

*و بفكر الكتاب المقدس ..الكامل ..المترابط .. وحده اناظر.. و لا شئ سواه و لا حتي تفاسير المفسرين و اجتهادات الاباء *

*هل توافقني في هذا ..مولكا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> *فالكتاب المقدس ينقل لنا " فكر الله " و هو :*
> * واحد..*
> * و ثابت..*
> * و متكامل و مترابط ..*
> *و لا يتغير ككل مهما اختلفت القراءة او الترجمة او النسخة ..*


وهذه احد الأشياء التي أكدها النقد النصي عمليا 
فلا توجد اي عقيدة اساسية في الكتاب المقدس تتأثر بأي قراءة واحدة

فعلم النقد النصي هو علم يفيد المسيحي جدا على عكس الكتب الأخرى التي ليس لها اي مصداقية نصية ولا يعرفون كيف يثبتوها !



> *هل توافقني في هذا ..مولكا ؟؟؟*


الجزء الأخير اعتقد انه بعيد عن النقد النصي كله ،، 
انت تستطيع ان تتكلم من الكتاب المقدس بأي نسخة منه .. هذا لا شك فيه

علم النقد النصي يبحث عن " حروف و كلمات " ثم يأتي دور التفسير وخلافه ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*استاذي الغالي اثيناغورس اتعلمت منة كتير ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمتة انسان ممتاز ومبارك*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تحميله وكتاب مفيد حقيقةً - شكراً لخدمتك وتعبك اخي مولكان


----------



## أنجيلا (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااا مولكا 
الرب يبارك خذمتك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشكر كل الشكر ، للأستاذ اثيناغورس ، هو له كل الفضل ، انا مجرد ناقل لكتبه ومجهوده للمنتدى لينتفع بها الأعضاء ..
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الشكر كل الشكر ، للأستاذ اثيناغورس ، هو له كل الفضل ، انا مجرد ناقل لكتبه ومجهوده للمنتدى لينتفع بها الأعضاء ..*


 
شكرا لاثيناغورس لمجهوده في هذا الكتاب وشكراً لك للنقل - فأنت ايضاً مشارك في المجهود الذي وصل الينا اخي الحبيب - الرب يبارككم


----------



## esambraveheart (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وهذه احد الأشياء التي أكدها النقد النصي عمليا
> ​



*اذن فنحن متفقين علي ان النقد النصي هو مجرد وسيله اجتهاديه - ليس اكثر - للتاكيد فقط علي سلامة " نظرية متكاملة ثابته و سليمه في الاساس " .. و لكن ليس لاثبات صحة هذه النظرية* *لان هذه النظرية في تكاملها تملك من ذاتها كل الوسائل الكافية و اللازمة لاثبات صحتها دون الحاجة للاستعانة بدراسة النقد النصي كوسيلة للاثبات*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*



 اذن فنحن متفقين علي ان النقد النصي هو مجرد وسيله اجتهاديه - ليس اكثر - للتاكيد فقط علي سلامة " نظرية متكاملة ثابته و سليمه في الاساس " .. و لكن ليس لاثبات صحة هذه النظرية لان هذه النظرية في تكاملها تملك من ذاتها كل الوسائل الكافية و اللازمة لاثبات صحتها دون الحاجة للاستعانة بدراسة النقد النصي كوسيلة للاثبات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ، قلت لك ان هذا الموضوع ليس عن النقد النصي ! ولا يناقش بهذا الكلام ..
هذا الموضوع عن كتاب ، وانا غير موافق على هذا الكلام بالنسبة للنقد النصي ..
*


----------



## esambraveheart (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *وانا غير موافق على هذا الكلام بالنسبة للنقد النصي ..*


* ما علينا.. لك طريقتك ولغيرك طريقته.. و  انا لا اريد ان افسد موضوعك بهذا النقاش.. فقط فكر في كلامي لانه ليس خاطئا*​


----------



## myname2010 (10 يناير 2012)

الاخ esambraveheart :

ان علم النقد النصي يثبت سلامة رسالة و فكر الكتاب المقدس و بعدها عن اي تحريف سواء بقصد او بغير قصد. 

فان فعلها المسيحييون فسيتصدى لهم اليهود و الوثنيون و من بعدهم المسلمون فهم لهم بالمرصاد كما تعلم و الجميع يعلم هذا.

كما يثبت علم النقد النصي ان البشارة المفرحة التي تسلمناها من الرسل الاطهار عن المسيح كلمة الحياة هي هي كما بين ايدينا الان و منذ 2000 سنة مضت.

فجميع مصادر النقد النصي كلها من مخطوطات اليونانية و ترجمات قديمة و اقوال اباء تثبت بما لا يدع مجال للشك ان المسيح " ولد من العذراء مريم و خدم و صنع المعجزات و اقام الموتى .... و صلب و مات و دفن في قبر و قام من بين الاموات وصعد الى السموات .... و سيأتي ثانية في يوم الدينونة "

و لا توجد وثيقة واحدة من جميع هذه المصادر تثبت عكس ذلك

فقط كل ما هنالك كنت اريد بهذا الكتاب ان اثبت لك و لغيرك ان محاولات العبث و التشكيك في الانجيل من بعض "مدعين العلم" على الانترنت و القنوات الفضائية و غيرهم  من ناحية النقد النصي هي بالمثل بتاعنا "حيطة سد" و لن تؤدي الى شئ سوى "اثبات العقيدة المسيحية".

اخوك lll athenagoras lll

-
-
-


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 يناير 2012)

*أستاذ athenagoras نحن دائما في انتظار أبحاثك الرائعة أرجو أنك تستمر وتتحفنا بالمزيد من كتبك.*


----------

